# Advise on Deer rifle



## bigwave (Oct 22, 2012)

I am looking to get a new rifle for deer hunting here in Florida. I currently shoot a 32 winchester special, but it is old and I feel that I have some rifling issues, since no matter what I do the gun shoots 10 inches high and to the right. I do not use a scope and hunt mostly heavy oak hammocks and palmetto thickets. What gun should I be looking at? I am setting a budget of 500 bucks give or take. Maybe a scope too.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 22, 2012)

Big - I like to use a 30-30 for hunting the thick stuff - If I am hunting a more open area I like the 30-06. :beer:

Bass Pro has them with in your range but you could get it much cheaper somewhere else.

https://www.basspro.com/Marlin-336W-30-30-Win-Rifle-w-Birchwood-Stock/product/10218127/


----------



## overboard (Oct 22, 2012)

> No matter what I do the gun shoots 10 inches high and to the right.
> 
> If the gun still shoots a tight group, there is probablly nothing wrong with the bore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 22, 2012)

30-06, 270 or 308 are all great calibers, multi-purpose and can usually find ammo in a pinch.


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 22, 2012)

Agree with the folks who are saying 30-30 or 35 rem, both in lever action, just can't go wrong there. Plenty of firepower and cheap factory ammo. I also agree though that your gun is usable, have someone else give you some on-site help, if you are adjusting the sites, the point of impact has to move. Would not hurt to talk to a gunsmith too. How about taking some up close pics of the sights and down the sight line, maybe we can help you.
Tim


----------



## bigwave (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok I will take some pics tonite, I cant figure it out, My dad gave me the gun and from what I remember the gun was always dead nuts at 100yds. I shot the gun last year and missed every pig inside 100 yards some even as close as 30 yds. I used a sand bag and no scope and shot at a paper target from 75 yards and every shot was exactly the same tight group, high and to the right probably 10" high and 2" to the right. I adjusted the sight up and down and still had the same grouping. Keep in mind I probably only shot 6 bullets down range.....I did clean the gun prior to hunting, but made the mistake of not sighting the gun in. I am no expert on weapons but have shot all kinds of things in my day. Sharpshooter in the military on .45, M4, and was qualified as a 60 gunner. I still love the old lever action, but dont want to miss my shot at a freezer deer this year. thanks guys


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a Ruger carbine in 44 mag. It is short, light and can put a hurt on things out to 100 yards with no problem. I can also strap the Black Hawk to my hip and I have two different guns with one type of ammo. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 23, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> 30-06, 270 or 308 are all great calibers, multi-purpose and can usually find ammo in a pinch.



I agree, those are all good calibers to choose from. The 35 is a good caliber, but ammo for it is a little hard to find locally for me so check your area before/if you buy something new. I grew up using a Marlin 30-30 and 44 mag, both in lever and they are good brush guns but not what you want if you're going to be shooting at ranges over 100 yds. I used a 280 for a few years but didn't like the limited selection of ammo. The 30-06 probably has the widest selection of ammo when it comes to bullet weight and it's a great all round gun with good range and plenty of knockdown power. I've been using a 270 for the last few years and love it. 

I also agree with the others, if your gun is shooting tight groups then the problem is some where else like in the sights.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 24, 2012)

.35 Remington all the way.


----------



## 200racing (Oct 24, 2012)

my favorite gun is my marlin 30-30 i have a 4x scope on shoot through rings.

here is something to make your decision even harder. slickguns.com its the same as slickdeals but with guns 8) .

if your thinking bolt gun this is a very good budget gun. i have this in -06. it has a trigger similar to a savage accu-trigger that is very nice and goes down to 2lbs. the recoil pad is as good as a a limb saver aftermarket one. i bought one of the first basspro had to order it for me. i bought it after a field-n-stream article the raved about it and compare it to $800 guns. if i had to do it again i would have gun 270. but i still like my ol thunder beast.
https://www.slickguns.com/product/marlin-270-win-bolt-action22-blue-barrelblack-synthetic-334

https://www.slickguns.com/product/ruger-american-rifle-30-06-win-22-barrel-4-rnds-32999-free-shipping

https://www.slickguns.com/product/american-rif-270win-blsy-22-6902-32684

https://www.slickguns.com/product/mossberg-trek-30-06-22-barrel-4-rnds-251-shipped

expensive to feed and total overkill but what a gun!
https://www.slickguns.com/product/mossberg-4x4-combo-300wm-24-mc-syn-436

if i had $500 this would probably be it.
https://www.slickguns.com/product/savage-111-th-xp-30-06-nikon-467

match made in heaven?
https://www.slickguns.com/product/savage-111-hog-hntr-338-win-tb-441

https://www.slickguns.com/product/savage-axis-xp-3006-wscp-307


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 5, 2012)

I use a .30-06, a .308 and always find myself carrying my ruger m77 .270. The ruger is the lightest and shortest of the three plus the price was right.


----------



## wilded (Nov 5, 2012)

I would consider the .308 simply because it is a current military caliber and there is an abundance of cheap ammo and also good ammo with many bullet choices. It also is a short action and accurate. You can stop most anything in the USA with it. JMHO


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 6, 2012)

yes i must admit .308 ammo is a good buy. the other reason i have a .40 cal pistol........


----------

